# How to unscrew a broken bolt?



## MrFobber

Hello All,

I'm trying to take out the motherboard, but the last motherboard screw is broken. I tried using a electric screw driver and that just made the problem worse. Has this ever happened to anyone? or any one knows how to take a broken bolt out from motherboard? 

Thanks!


----------



## 316

i dont think theres very much you can do, have you voided to warrenty or has it expired? you might want to try to take that opption now, sorry i couldent help


----------



## FairDoos

What type of bolt is it do you know? Can you post a pic?


----------



## StrangleHold

MrFobber said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm trying to take out the motherboard, but the last motherboard screw is broken. I tried using a electric screw driver and that just made the problem worse. Has this ever happened to anyone? or any one knows how to take a broken bolt out from motherboard?
> 
> Thanks!


 
What do you mean broke? The screw goes through the board into a standoff that screwed into the motherboard plate. If you got the scew to tight it should just unscrew the standoff from the plate, then remove it from the bottom of the board. If its stripped try taking the back panel (other side panel) off the case and see if you can turn the end with a set of needle nose.


----------



## gamerman4

If it is stripped you can get some pliers and try to manually turn it.
If you seriously need the board out of the case then a power drill can help but only do this as a last resort. You can drill the shaft out with a bit as wide as the screw shaft. Thi is extremely risky but will work as long as you are carefull and the drill bit is completely perpendicular to the screw. Make sure to use a can of air to get rid of any metal debris that will occur through this process. I've done this with my Xbox 360 motherboard and it still turns on so it can work but I'm not making any guarantees if you jack your stuff up.


----------



## Twist86

Well it has never happened but if you can get to the right side of the case you could cut the stand-off where the screw is off....then it would fall out.

If its not a bought case (aka its a store bought PC) then it wont work that way.


----------



## konsole

Wait the head of the screw broke off?  The screw doesnt screw into the motherboard.  The screw screws into the nut underneath the motherboard and the motherboard is just held down by the head of the screw.  Try drilling a small bit into the center of the broken screw then twist the bit with pliers.


----------



## ameer

What I do because this has happened to me before many times, what you need to do is take both panels off the case get a pliers and ask someone to hold the bolt part tight, then unscrew the screw form the board. The person holding the pliers will need to hold it really tight so there is no slip up.

Let us know what happened


----------

